# saw this 2002 Turbo yesterday in SF East Bay



## paulg (Oct 5, 2003)

:yikes:

Whose car is this?
Is it an original?


----------



## Sharktrainer (Feb 21, 2007)

Turbo6 on the hockey sticks makes me think it's a clone. Most likely has an M20 turbo. Very nice though.


----------



## matt540 (May 22, 2009)

I want it! 

Sent from the moon


----------



## paulg (Oct 5, 2003)

Sharktrainer said:


> Turbo6 on the hockey sticks makes me think it's a clone. Most likely has an M20 turbo. Very nice though.


thats what I was thinking.

There's a shop a block away. It may be theirs or one of their clients. I will ask tomorrow.

I also noticed the taillights looked after market.


----------



## paulg (Oct 5, 2003)

Sharktrainer said:


> Turbo6 on the hockey sticks makes me think it's a clone. Most likely has an M20 turbo. Very nice though.


Looks like the same car with different rims or at least from the same folks that made the mods...

http://car-from-uk.com/sale.php?id=93851


----------

